# Sleep disorganization



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

My sleep is messed up. Its cuz Im up thinking and whatnot but I just hope that things will smooth out. I dont have a job right now so its really easy for me to stay up late and I want to fix my sleep but I dont really have any schedule. Wondering about things I can do to level things out.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Set an alarm and follow it.
Exercise.
Force yourself to create routine even though you don't need one.
Get a job.

If you have insomnia for real the above probably wont work though.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Set an alarm and follow it.
> Exercise.
> Force yourself to create routine even though you don't need one.
> Get a job.
> ...


I dont think I have insomnia. But I want to create a schedule but I dont know where to start. Guess I better brainstorm..but previously Ive just been waiting for time to fix things..maybe I do have a kind of insomnia. idk. But ill just keep looking for ways to level out cuz for me its not really about sleep, its just that im excited and when its time to go to sleep I'm just up doing stuff. *shoulder shrug idk. Im in a weird place.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Well why don't you just embrace the fact then? As long as you get done what you need to get done what's the problem?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Well why don't you just embrace the fact then? As long as you get done what you need to get done what's the problem?


Im concerned that when a job rolls around, my sleep will be jacked up..but my intuition is telling me that everything is going to transition with no problem but before the transition happens I have no idea how im gonna get from 1 place to the other so im left feeling a little unsure. i want to be prepared but dont know how to do so. hence the "weird place". feels like an island, which is probably why my sleep pattern is jacked up in the 1st place. But my intuition and optimism keep me up. Im not sure how thingsll be resolved but. whatever. lol

and your picture reminds me of luke steele


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Well why don't you just embrace the fact then? As long as you get done what you need to get done what's the problem?


But your advice is gonna pop up in my head when i get a job, Im gonna rmr to just create a schedule no matter what 
Yeah yeah!
So thank U


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Im concerned that when a job rolls around, my sleep will be jacked up..but my intuition is telling me that everything is going to transition with no problem but before the transition happens I have no idea how im gonna get from 1 place to the other so im left feeling a little unsure. i want to be prepared but dont know how to do so. hence the "weird place". feels like an island, which is probably why my sleep pattern is jacked up in the 1st place. But my intuition and optimism keep me up. Im not sure how thingsll be resolved but. whatever. lol
> 
> and your picture reminds me of luke steele





brittauzenne said:


> But your advice is gonna pop up in my head when i get a job, Im gonna rmr to just create a schedule no matter what
> Yeah yeah!
> So thank U


You'll get into a good sleeping pattern fast as long as you've got some external motivation, don't worry.


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> My sleep is messed up. Its cuz Im up thinking and whatnot but I just hope that things will smooth out. I dont have a job right now so its really easy for me to stay up late and I want to fix my sleep but I dont really have any schedule. Wondering about things I can do to level things out.



Exercise and honoring your circadian rhythm are two great ways to get your body on track.
Consistency is important too. Weekends can throw off your whole week.

I used to sleep terribly. I would fall asleep soon enough, only to wake an hour later to toss and turn and toss and turn. 
I cut smoking and drinking and can now sleep through the night, no problem. If I so much as have a cigarette or one drink I am guaranteed to wake up at some point in the night. Not as bad, but still annoying.

Now its the new and full moon that gets me every time. Damn moon. 

I realize my bodily sensitivities are almost excessive, but I wouldn't have found the root source if I hadn't put myself through a period of trial and error. Try removing one habit for a couple weeks and see how you respond.

If I can't calm my mind down from the day I do guided meditations in bed as i fall asleep. I actually do one pretty much every night as its a great way to process the day and rebalance the emotional body. There are a lot of great meditations on youtube. My favorite are with the binaural beats. They sync your brainwaves to natural states of deep relaxation. If you need to clear your mind and focus on nothing but being within yourself, give it a whirl.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to have a similar problem with sleeping, like thinking too many things while trying to sleep and ending up sleeping 2-3 hours later. The key to beat that is to set an alarm at a specific time say 9 am and get up no matter what. After a few days you will feel tired when it's time to sleep and it will be much easier. 
Also, doing relaxing things before bedtime, like not eating sugary stuff and try some remedies like warm milk or chamomile tea help a lot.


----------



## joshturner (Mar 13, 2013)

first, prepare your mind to do so. then sleep early in night and wake up early in morning and do some easy exercise which is help you to keep healthy and fit.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> try some remedies


i had kind of left this thread in the dust, but i actually got some chamomile tea- such a neat trick! lol its instantly sleep-soothing for lack of a better term. but, for whats its worth, it helps best when your body is already geared toward sleep, if it isn't, youll just be drinking yourself drowsy. but i used it last nite as i was going to bed. love it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Go to bed at the SAME time EVERY day. Even on the weekends. No need to use an alarm. You will wake up when your body has had enough sleep, and eventually you will wake up at around the same time every day, naturally.


----------

